# Products That Are Overlooked



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

I was reading a post by andrewb150 about autoglym products.

Dave KG raised a really good point by saying *"There are many Autoglym products out there that are very good, yet they are often overlooked for no good reason other than that they are not boutique products which is a bit of a shame given that SRP and EGP (as you've discovered) are mighty fine products."*

I have to agree with him there, so I thought I would start a post where we might share some of our "overlooked" gems

Mine is *Mer - Bumper & External Vinyl Cleaning Gel.* I put this stuff on my wing mirror casings and on the plastic under the front and rear bumpers over 4 months ago, and the stuff is still working a treat. Cost about £6 from Halfords.

*So what gems are you going to share with the forum?*









_A unique blend of solvents, waxes and oils for restoring plastic trim, bumpers, vinyl and vinyl roofs, door handles and vinyl wing mirror casings. Can be used on any colour of vinyl. Contains no silicone. Other uses include: cleaning plastic or PVC handbags, briefcases, shoes or panniers to name just a few.

Instructions for use: Clean area with water then apply with a clean cloth. It will remove dead insects, grime, tree sap etc. Allow solution to dry for that showroom finish. For ingrained surfaces, agitate with a brush. This will give a water repellent finish. Re-apply as often as required._


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Mer wicked wheel wax, it brings out the flake in alloys, and is so easy to put on and take off, and really protects the alloys. Love it! Also agree with the SRP and EGP


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't agree with the SRP thing as everyone on here rates it and uses it!!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I won't use SRP, its too full of fillers for my liking. Ideal for those wanting to hide defects I guess, each to their own.

On plastics my favourite product is RaceGlaze RG14 Colour Enhance, simple wipe on and buff off after a couple of minutes, good lasting properties and no wash lines after the rain.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Why not Gary every detail/valet you do isn't 100% balls out paint correction? Its ideal for smaller, simpler jobs??


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I totally agree not all work is defect removal, however for me I'd rather not hide defects, but as said some do like it for this reason. Not saying they shouldn't but for me as a business I'm not going down this route.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

But surely and this may besty be discussed in another thread if someone just wants a wash and wax or a quick hand polish as a lot of people do - nothing wrong in that - then a product like srp will hide some of their paint defects and make car look better imo

Top with a good wax and it should stay good for a few months too :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I wouldnt use SRP either, there are other better products such as Vanilla Moose Wax if you want to hide defects there are some nice glazes. Einszett do a polish which is similar to SRP but easier to work with.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how about *mothers* brand, they do some god products and barely get talked about


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> But surely and this may besty be discussed in another thread if someone just wants a wash and wax or a quick hand polish as a lot of people do - nothing wrong in that - then a product like srp will hide some of their paint defects and make car look better imo
> 
> Top with a good wax and it should stay good for a few months too :thumb:


Yes, I have some in the van for that reason, along with GCCC, cleaner wax, and the Poorboys Polish with Sealant. And those are the ones I'm declaring....

It all depends what you have to do and why. I'm still doing the occasional valet job here and there - wash, vac, interior clean and wax, so these AIOs are great for that, and can be used by PC and finishing pad to ease and results.

I try not to use on the Detailing side, but as you mention, from time to time, a customer will ask for the remaining scratches to be masked as best I can. Customers requests have to be met, as best as possible.


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

SRP seems to get quite a few mentions but i've not heard any mention of the Autoglym Bodyshop Range (Ultrafine Renovator 02B, Fine Abrasive 03B, Extra Abrasive 04B). Is it because these products are not particularly good? Does anyone have any experience of using the Bodyshop range - would be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I have the complete range of bodyshop products, they do a good job, however they (i find) are very hard products to work with, they tend to cake up a lot making them hard to break down properly.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and I'll be prepared for the comments, but - Farecla G3. Yes yes, I know - its messy and can be hard to use, but personally I spent quite some time learning this product last year and with small regular spritzes of water it was not splattering and was easy to use. Its aggressive, removes severe paint defects from many paint types and if worked correctly (read thoroughly and not too fast), it leaves an LSP ready finish (by rotary at least).

Quite why its overlooked, well I guess that reputation is the reason - but if you are looking for an aggressive compound, a little more aggressive than Menz PO85Rd3.01 for example, then this product does for me at least fit the bill very nicely, and it is good value for money as well... Personally, I'd use G3 over something like SSR3 every day of the week, just because I find it easier to work with and I personally get better results from it.

If you are a rotary user, then dont overlook G3 because of its reputation - its a damn fine product when used correctly. :thumb:


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

So are you trying to suggest that Autoglym products are not boutique then? I mean, they are a big branded company and the prices are much the same as the rest of the stuff we use?

I would have thought "hidden gems" would have been things like cheaper/unknown products and stuff that is good for one thing evne though designed for something completely different? e.g. Sunpat Peanut Butter for sorting out your plastic trim!?!


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

bpsmith said:


> So are you trying to suggest that Autoglym products are not boutique then? I mean, they are a big branded company and the prices are much the same as the rest of the stuff we use?
> 
> I would have thought "hidden gems" would have been things like cheaper/unknown products and stuff that is good for one thing evne though designed for something completely different? e.g. Sunpat Peanut Butter for sorting out your plastic trim!?!


The purpose of my post was not to discuss the merit of SRP and EGP, but for people to share products of lesser known brands. Peanut butter included. :lol:

I for one am new to detailing, and most of the products I thought were good were not. I have replaced them with things that people on this forum use. Nearly all are of the "boutique" nature, but some are not. I just wanted to see what other lesser known brands other people were using.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Sorry Timwuk, my bad for going off topic 

If you would rather I will ask admin to remove my posts that are not in topic

Sorry again


----------



## Phil B (Sep 27, 2006)

Peek - superb stuff - exhausts, metal work, pink cars back to red, van sign writing shadow removal even do yer garage door with it  :buffer:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Phil B said:


> Peek - superb stuff - exhausts, metal work, pink cars back to red, van sign writing shadow removal even do yer garage door with it  :buffer:


You and your Peek :lol:


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

i have to put forward 

farencla black finishing pads,:thumb: 

kick the megs finishing pads into touch for me

these are cheap and work fantastic with final finish/dc1000/glisten

will be trying with swissol fluid soon,
think jac in box uses them too


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

mucky_marques said:


> i have to put forward
> 
> farencla black finishing pads,:thumb:
> 
> ...


Where do you get these pads from? Would be happy to give them a try.


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

Mr muscle glass cleaner (green stuff)

Excellent value for money, even cheaper in places like wilkinsons, good cleaning / degreasing ability, smear free, use with microfiber or kitchen towel, is safe on window tint film... 2 sprays per window and the stuff just lasts forever! I can see that something like Meguiars glass cleaner concentrate probably matches Mr muscle on Value by the time it is diluted, but for hobbyist detailers who don't need 5 gallons of glass cleaner - Mr muscle is my bargain basement product!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

barber said:


> Mr muscle glass cleaner (green stuff)


I'd agree, but I find that products that dry, such as AG Glass Polish (the blue cream) are easier - the dirt/grease gets trapped in the dried polish and lifts off easier. I know some people say AG GP dusts badly, but I've never had a problem with it, the small amount of dust it produces gets trapped in the fibres of the MF or Terry towel. If it's dusting excessively, then I reckon it's being applied too thickly.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Turtlewax Gloss Guard is an excellent sealant.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Autosmart have quite a few good products.

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/CarPreparation.htm


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

sonus painwork cleaner is absolutely superb. Goes on with ease and comes off leaving a fantastic finish, followed my megs 7 glaze and collinite 476, it gives the best finish i've ever achieved. I was blown away by it!!

Flipping the other way, my most over rated product is pinnacle souveran (smells lovely), i dont see it gives any better finish than 476 and needs topping up every 3 or so washes as the finish deteriorates. 476 on the other hand seems to protect the paint from scratches, feels lovely and smooth when washing and drying the car and it seems like the finish never deteriorates! I always stand back and think how amazingly shiny it looks


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

williams f1 trye shine "tops"


----------



## PLANET (Nov 18, 2006)

`

*TurtleWax Gloss Guard*

*far* superior to AG EGP
and easier to apply..
and cheaper to buy..
:thumb:​


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Autosmart have quite a few good products.
> 
> http://www.autosmart.co.uk/CarPreparation.htm


i use the bulk of their stuff everyday like," g101 " "finish" and "highstyle" also glass glow is a great product.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Some great posts there. 

Mine woud be "Back to Black" - Clean your grills and mesh properly and then spray carefully and accurately to leave a nice shiny finish to the trim.

Fairy Liquid. If you have dirt that the shampoo can't shift bring it on!

Autosol metal polish - Excellent shine to ALL metal surfaces

Kitchen Towel. A must have for tidy up after youself on tyres and trim... 

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> i use the bulk of their stuff everyday like," g101 " "finish" and "highstyle" also glass glow is a great product.


The platinum wax is not bad either.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Autoglym Glass Spray is very good, it's an alcohol based aerosol that evaporates quickly to leave a streak free, clear finish. It can be used with paper towel, mf's or pretty much any type of cloth you prefer to use.

I personally find glass polishes generally to much messing around, however they are good for removing water spots, sticky residues etc.

Mer polish is another one of my favourites, can be applied to a semi-dry car and goes on and off with ease, leaving a good shine. Can also be used with good effect on glass.

Autoglym Super Glym polish is good for 'new' cars, I believe it's the high silicone content which also makes it work well on window rubbers and plastic mouldings.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think you mean that Dom! Get Super Resin Polish on anything but paintwork and its an utter b'stard to get back off!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I don't think you mean that Dom! Get Super Resin Polish on anything but paintwork and its an utter b'stard to get back off!


 Sorry for the confusion I was talking about a product from the trade range which is called Super Glym polish - it's primarily for new cars as it contains no cut, as far as I know it hasn't got a retail equivalent.

The trade version of Super Resin Polish is called Radiant Wax, confusingly the packaging of Super Glym looks like Super Resin Polish.

Agree SRP aka Radiant Wax is hard to remove from plastic trim, AG Bumper Gel is good for removing these marks :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The clearkote range best wettest look I have created by a mile :wave:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Clearkote quick detailer is very good too.


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Some great posts there.
> 
> Mine woud be "Back to Black" - Clean your grills and mesh properly and then spray carefully and accurately to leave a nice shiny finish to the trim.


Yeah and the tyre shine aerosols are great when you are in a rush!! :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Exotica said:


> Clearkote quick detailer is very good too.


It's super stuff, Clearkote Quikshine, it's brilliant on glass too, lasts a good amount of time and beads well.

I believe you can actually polish furniture with it too!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> It's super stuff, Clearkote Quikshine, it's brilliant on glass too, lasts a good amount of time and beads well.
> 
> I believe you can actually polish furniture with it too!


Great product

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/shop/detailing-sprays/clearkote-quikshine/p_115.html


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok, maybe slightly out of place on this thread, but Hozelock Professional is the only hose I've had that hasn't kinked straight out of the box, and doesn't drive me nuts. Well worth paying a bit extra for.
http://www.hozelock.com/productcata...hierarchyID3=23&hierarchyID4=28&hierarchyID5=


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

The first APC i used... Castrol Greentec. Its made for bikes but find it excellent on the car. It foams on the car green in colour and then gradually changes to brown whilst it 'eats' away at the dirt

Clearkote Quikshine. I have a gallon of this stuff and use it all over the car. Even gives the car a just waxed look even if its not..

Turtlewax tyre dressing. Lasts for ages and gives an excellent finish.


----------



## dace (Oct 15, 2006)

Phil B said:


> Peek - superb stuff - exhausts, metal work, pink cars back to red, van sign writing shadow removal even do yer garage door with it  :buffer:


Totally agree I use it on my exhaust tips every fortnight. Brilliant shine!!


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Very rarely hear of people talking about Mothers products.

Their Car Wax, Top Coat and FX Synwax products are excellent. The resulting gloss/shine is at least equal to anything I've used.


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

old thread - I know, but ............
Wilko tyre foam,shine seems to last ages for me. £1.99 500ml spray foam on, clean up overspray from wheels and let it dry. I do find though that if you dab it with a cloth it removes the 'runs' for a perfect looking tyre.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mr.Mexi said:


> old thread - I know, but ............
> Wilko tyre foam,shine seems to last ages for me. £1.99 500ml spray foam on, clean up overspray from wheels and let it dry. I do find though that if you dab it with a cloth it removes the 'runs' for a perfect looking tyre.


I've been using this on our daily use car for what seems like ages so I'd agree that a can does last a long time. Decent stuff as well, but I don't spray it directly onto the tyres I use a foam pad, apply to all four and then come back to the first one and buff over with a dry cloth. I was surprised how durable it was. I'll be getting another when it runs out, at less than 2 quid it should be rubbish - but it's not :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Driven to Perfection - better known in marine market
A brilliant range of dramatically different products that work on over 30 surfaces 
The detail spray is unmatched for it's slickness, polishing ability, number of uses it has (lots of surfaces) and you get up to four litres out of a bottle
Up to six months of protection from a spray and wipe. Brilliant by rotary at 800 to 1200 rpm.

I recently machine enhanced my 94 hilux paint with it at 1000 rpm
It brings back any lost shine and if worked long enough, narrows the gap between factory and show car paints.










Personally, Autoglyms outdated and I've left it behind.
G3 farecla has fillers in it. at least my 3Kg tub has

Brilliant on worn out single stage and cleared paints with an edge black wool

Aussie gold - a couple of top products in there - showroom glaze is one.

GLARE - given a bad name by people who dont use it properly
A terrific colour enriching deep glass finish and works on rubber, urethane, fibreglass injected resin and other composite exterior moldings, plastic, metals, glass, wheels

Glare Zero is insane. slightly levels orange peel. Makes the paint smoother, clearer, hides permanent marks in the paint (to a degree) and is best at making your scratch and swirl removal easier and with a weaker polish.

Zero followed by menzerna IP will take out stuff that powergloss or wool is needed for and menzerna will spread forever with no dust if applied on top of zero.

Glare Knockout, Micro, Spider and Pro polish plus two coats of pro polish as a sealant means harder to swirl the paint, brilliant glass like finish and awesome protection.


----------

